# Lump in my neck



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

About two months ago I had a nasty flu virus. The lymph nodes in my neck, especially one on the right side swelled and were really painful. I thought it a bit weird because it's usually the ones under your jaw that most commonly swell and get sore, but anyway it seemed obviously connected to the virus.
I still have a very small lump on the right side though, about pea size, maybe smaller and perhaps not even round...maybe a bit squished and not painful at all - The other side feels lump-less. 
How far across does the thyroid extend? This is right at the side of my neck about halfway down. Could it be a nodule I'm wondering. I know I do have a couple of thyroid nodules but I've never really felt around my neck before so wouldn't know if you could feel them or not? 
Do you think it's just a lymph node taking it's time in going down?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desertrose said:


> About two months ago I had a nasty flu virus. The lymph nodes in my neck, especially one on the right side swelled and were really painful. I thought it a bit weird because it's usually the ones under your jaw that most commonly swell and get sore, but anyway it seemed obviously connected to the virus.
> I still have a very small lump on the right side though, about pea size, maybe smaller and perhaps not even round...maybe a bit squished and not painful at all - The other side feels lump-less.
> How far across does the thyroid extend? This is right at the side of my neck about halfway down. Could it be a nodule I'm wondering. I know I do have a couple of thyroid nodules but I've never really felt around my neck before so wouldn't know if you could feel them or not?
> Do you think it's just a lymph node taking it's time in going down?


Given time, thyroid tissue can travel. There is no doubt about it. However; when was the last time you have had dental x-rays and exam?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Last time I was at the dentist was in January. 
I'm going to the doctors tomorrow so I'm going to mention this lump thing to him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Desertrose said:


> Last time I was at the dentist was in January.
> I'm going to the doctors tomorrow so I'm going to mention this lump thing to him.


Glad you will see your doctor tomorrow and please do let us know.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, the doctor said he couldn't feel it! Darn it, I can! I know it's there, small but there.
I think it's just a lymph node to be honest from when I was sick. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, keep an eye on it. You say it's on the right side of your neck...are you saying side as in below your ear? Or side as in front, but a little off to the side?

My nodule was a little off to the side, but still very much in the front of my neck...it was not only palpable (I could feel it), but very visible, too. But it was pretty large.

Hopefully you're right, it's just "leftover" active lymph node. There are tons of those in the neck.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

It's in line with my ear I guess- midway down my neck. It's in the exact spot where it got all swelled and tender when I was sick so I'm pretty sure it's that exact same lymph node. I googled pictures and yep, there looks to be one right in that very spot.
Still...now that I am aware of it I'll definitely keep checking it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. That would be pretty far out/off to the side to be thyroid tissue. I bet you're right.


----------

